# is this enough for bulking ?



## deemann (Jun 25, 2010)

hi guys im currently 190 lbs and wanna go on a bulking diet so could u let me no if this is enough .protein 200g carbs 400g...all my protein comes from lean chicken and egg whites and the odd steak,carbs is mainly oats ,potatoes and pasta i usualy have a few fruit and veg too.so let me no ur opinions if u have done bulk diets urself thanks:thumbup1:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Where are all your good fats??


----------



## deemann (Jun 25, 2010)

i just take 1 tbls of fish oil and flaxseed oil a day


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Wheres the fats? Very essential.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Good fats should make up approx 20% of your daily intake if not more in some cases and lower the carbs to compensate


----------



## NOMNOM89 (Mar 1, 2011)

deemann said:


> hi guys im currently 190 lbs and wanna go on a bulking diet so could u let me no if this is enough .protein 200g carbs 400g...all my protein comes from lean chicken and egg whites and the odd steak,carbs is mainly oats ,potatoes and pasta i usualy have a few fruit and veg too.so let me no ur opinions if u have done bulk diets urself thanks:thumbup1:


im in the same situation as deemann if you guys say that we need good fats in our diet too what would you recommend?


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

good fats - extra virgin olive oil, virgin cocunut oil, advocado, nuts, nut butters and oils, whole eggs, red meat, fish oil, krill oil, flaxseed oils, evening primrose oil, sure there are loads more but thats off top of my head


----------



## deemann (Jun 25, 2010)

thanks for the replys guys but i didnt ask u about fats was wondering were my carb and protein intake enough


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

Should be ok with that don't know your body type so not as simple as that you could be a "Hard gainer" which would possibly require you to eat more food

reason behind mentioning fats is you need then in any diet they help with bodily functions maybe aim for 70-100g of healthy fats on top too

You get 2400cals about from protein and carbs.

To bulk you need enough food and rest as well as training.


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

People need to learn how many calories they require to maintain weight before opting to cut or bulk, stating your weight is a poor reference to your dietary requirements; you could well be a hod carrier burning thousands of calories a day.


----------



## usc277 (Mar 4, 2010)

Andrew Jacks said:


> People need to learn how many calories they require to maintain weight before opting to cut or bulk, stating your weight is a poor reference to your dietary requirements; you could well be a hod carrier burning thousands of calories a day.


And how do I learn how many cals I need to bulk


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

usc277 said:


> And how do I learn how many cals I need to bulk


Taken from the stickies. By Jimmy.

Step #1: Resting Metabolic Rate

Resting metabolic rate (RMR) is the energy it costs the body to basically keep alive. This doesn't include the costs of getting your butt out of bed and moving around; those numbers are calculated in later. Although you might not guess it, about 50 to 70 percent of your entire day's calorie expenditure is a result of the RMR. So, let's figure out your RMR right now.

Determining RMR:

To start off with, you need to take your body weight in pounds and convert it to kilograms. (International readers, please bear with us silly non-metric Americans for a moment.) This is a simple conversion. Just divide your body weight by 2.2.

Next you take your percent of fat and multiply it by your body weight (which is now in kilograms). This will give you your fat mass (FM) in kilograms. Next simply subtract this number from your total weight in kilograms and you'll have your fat free mass (FFM) in kilograms.

Before we go on, why don't we try this out on me. Since I'm an athlete with a body weight of 200lbs at 5% body fat, I'd take my total body mass and divide it by 2.2:

Total body mass in kilograms = 200lbs / 2.2 = 91 kg

Next I'd multiply this kilogram number (91 kg) by my percent of body fat. Remember, percents are really decimals so 5% equals 0.05, 12% bodyfat will be .12 etc.

Fat Mass = 91kg x 0.05 = 4.55kg FM

Next I subtract this fat mass number (4.55 kg) from my total body mass (91kg):

Fat Free Mass = 91kg - 4.55kg = 86.45kg

Therefore my fat free mass is 86.45 kilograms. From that I can determine my RMR. The formula for RMR is as follows:

Resting Metabolic Rate for Athletes (in calories per day) = 500 + 22 x fat free mass (in kilograms).

Again, for me, I'd multiply 22 times my fat free mass and add 500 to that number as shown below:

RMR= 22 x 86.45 + 500 = 2402

Therefore my resting metabolic rate is about 2400 calories per day. Everyone have their RMR figured out? Good, let's move on.

Step #2: Cost of Activity

The Cost of Activity represents how many calories are required to move your butt around during the day. This includes the cost of walking out to your car, scraping the ice off the damn thing, driving to work, pinching the secretary's ass, going to lunch with the boys, and of course, training after work. These factors make up about 20 to 40% of your daily caloric intake based on your activity level. So let's figure out your costs of activity. I'll use myself as an example again.

Determining Activity Costs:

Cost of Daily Activity is equal to the RMR you calculated above multiplied by an activity factor that fits your daily routine. I've listed some common activity factors below:

Activity Factors:

1.2-1.3 for Very Light (bed rest)

1.5-1.6 for Light (office work/watching TV)

1.6-1.7 for Moderate (some activity during day)

1.9-2.1 for Heavy (labour type work)

Note: Don't consider your daily workout when choosing a number. We'll do that later.

With this information we can get back to determining my calorie needs. Since I work at a university, most of my day is pretty sedentary. Even though I run back and forth between the lab and classes, I've selected 1.6 as my activity factor. Therefore the amount of calories it takes to breathe and move around during the day is about 3800 calories as shown below:

RMR x Activity Factor = 2400 calories x 1.6 = 3800 calories

Costs of Exercise Activity:

Next, we need to determine how many calories your exercise activity burns so that we can factor this into the totals. Exercise activity can be calculated simply by multiplying your total body mass in kilograms (as calculated above) by the duration of your exercise (in hours). Then you'd multiply that number by the MET value of exercise as listed below. (MET or metabolic equivalent, is simply a way of expressing the rate of energy expenditure from a given physical activity.)

MET values for common activities:

high impact aerobics&#8230; 7

low impact aerobics&#8230; 5

high intensity cycling&#8230; 12

low intensity cycling&#8230; 3

high intensity walking - 6.5

low intensity walking - 2.5

high intensity running&#8230; 18

low intensity running&#8230; 7

circuit-type training&#8230; 8

intense free weight lifting&#8230; 6

moderate machine training&#8230; 3

So here's the formula:

Cost of Exercise Activity = Body Mass (in kg) x Duration (in hours) x MET value

And here's how I calculate it for myself:

Exercise Expenditure for weights = 6 METS X 91kg x 1.5 hours = 819 calories

Exercise Expenditure for cardio = 3 METS X 91 kg x .5 hours = 137 calories

Add these two together and I burn 956 total calories during one of my training sessions.

Since my training includes about 90 minutes of intense free weight training and 30 minutes of low intensity bicycling (four times per week), my exercise energy expenditure might be as high as 1000 calories per training day!

The next step is to add this exercise number to the number you generated when multiplying your RMR by your activity factor (3800 calories per day in my case).

So 3800 calories + about 1000 calories = a whopping 4800 calories per day! And we're not done yet! (Note: I rounded 956 up to 1000 for the sake of simplicity. If you're a thin guy trying to gain muscle, it's better to round up anyway than to round down.)

Step #3: Thermic Effect of Food

TEF is the amount of calories that it takes your body to digest, absorb, and metabolise your ingested food intake. This makes up about 5 to 15% of your total daily calorie expenditure. Since the metabolic rate is elevated via this mechanism 10 to 15% for one to four hours after a meal, the more meals you eat per day, the faster your metabolic rate will be. This is a good thing, though. It's far better to keep the metabolism high and eat above that level, than to allow the metabolism to slow down by eating infrequently. Protein tends to increase TEF to a rate double that of carbs and almost triple that of fats so that's one of the reasons why I'm a big fan of protein meals.

Determining the Thermic Effect of Food:

To determine the TEF, you need to multiply your original RMR value (2400 in my case) by 0.10 for a moderate protein diet or 0.15 for a high protein diet. So this is what the formula looks like:

TEF = RMR x 0.10 for moderate protein diet (1 gram per pound of bodyweight)

TEF = RMR x 0.15 for high protein diet (more than 1 gram per pound of bodyweight)

Since I eat a very high protein diet (about 350 to 400 grams per day), I use the 0.15 factor and my TEF is about 360 calories per day as displayed by the calculation below:

Thermic Effect of Food = 2400 calories x 0.15 = 360 calories per day

Now add that to your calorie total.

Step #4: Adaptive Thermogenesis

I like to call Adaptive Thermogenesis the "X factor" because we just aren't sure how much it can contribute to daily caloric needs. Some have predicted that it can either increase daily needs by 10% or even decrease daily needs by 10%. Because it's still a mystery, we typically don't factor it into the equation.

Just for interest's sake, one factor included in the "X factor" is unconscious or spontaneous activity. Some people, when overfed, get hyper and increase their spontaneous activity and even have been known to be "fidgety." Others just get sleepy when overfed - obviously the fidgets will be burning more calories that the sleepy ones.

Other factors include hormone responses to feeding, training, and drugs, hormone sensitivity (insulin, thyroid, etc), stress (dramatically increases metabolic rate) or temperature induced metabolic changes (cold weather induces increased metabolic activity and heat production).

With all that said, you don't need to do any math on this part or fiddle with your calorie total. This is just something to keep in mind.

Step #5: Putting it all together

Okay, so how many damn calories do you need to consume each and every day? Well, adding up RMR plus activity factor (3800 calories in my case), cost of weight training (819 calories), cost of cardio (137 calories), and TEF (360 calories), we get a grand total of about 5116 calories! (Remember, that's just my total. You'll get a different number.)

Now that's a lot of food! And I must eat this each and every day when I want to gain weight. Are you surprised at how many calories I need? Most people are. So the next time you complain that you're "eating all day and can't gain a pound" you'd better realistically evaluate how much you're really eating. If you're not gaining a pound, then you're falling short on calories.


----------



## usc277 (Mar 4, 2010)

damn i need 3900 calories,,where the hell am i gonna get that

ohhhh right here -------------> http://www.heartattackgrill.com/Heart_Attack_Grill_Diet_Center/Nightline.html

the bypass burger !! ha ha ha


----------

